# All Dialects: pronouns



## Jamal31

Hello,

I am putting together a paradigm of pronouns in various dialects and I wanted to see if anyone would like to contribute. I have made an Excel document with Fusha on the left and various dialects listed in columns on the right. Basically, it's open for anyone with the link to edit.

Dialect Pronouns.xlsx

Yellow indicates unchanged sections that are still set at Fusha.
Blue indicates a change that's been made, but that is not 100% confirmed as correct.

Please add all the Harakat needed for the pronunciation of words.

Thanks to anyone who contributes their dialect!


----------



## Ihsiin

Your Iraqi list represents the dialect of Baghdad. In Furati, and a number of other Iraqi dialects, the plural feminine is preserved and so the subject pronouns are:

آنا
إحنا
إنتَ
إنتِ
إنتو
إنتَن
هوّ
هيّ
همّه
هِنّه

and the object pronouns are:

ـني
ـنا
ـك
ـچ
ـكُم
ـچَن
ـه
ـها
ـهُم
ـهِن


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks, Ihsiin. I know that all countries have multiple dialects, so thus far I've only tried to include the most widespread one. I plan on making another with the various sub-categories of national dialects. I've saved yours to include under Iraq.

Btw, I want to confirm that the 1st person singular is آنا instead of آني?


----------



## djara

I just entered the "Tunisian" elements. This is more or less valid for Tunis. Please note that there are many regional variants.


----------



## Ihsiin

Jamal31 said:


> Btw, I want to confirm that the 1st person singular is آنا instead of آني?



It is.


----------



## davoosh

In Kuwait (and probably similar in Bahraini):

aana
inta /  int
intay
uhwa / uhu
ihya / ihi
i7na / 7inna
intaw
uhma / uhum


----------



## Jamal31

djara said:


> I just entered the "Tunisian" elements. This is more or less valid for Tunis. Please note that there are many regional variants.


Thanks very much, Djara.



Ihsiin said:


> It is.


Ahh ok, thanks.



davoosh said:


> In Kuwait (and probably similar in Bahraini):
> 
> aana
> inta /  int
> intay
> uhwa / uhu
> ihya / ihi
> i7na / 7inna
> intaw
> uhma / uhum


Thanks, Davoosh. Would the Arabic be written as follows?

آنَا
إِنْتَ/إِنْتْ
إِنْتَي
أُهْوَ/أُهُو
إِهْيَ/إِهِي
إِحْنَا/حِنَّا
إِنْتَو
أُهْمَ/أُهُمْ


----------



## Zoghbi

I add Algerian dialect (the dialect of the capital city) wich is almost the same than the Tunisian one.

I insist that there are strong variations depending on the region. Some remarks:

-Many dialects (mostly in the eastern and central parts) reduce the "o/u" tone to an "e" tone in plurials pronons, ex: باباكم babakem (your father), قال لهم gallhem.

-The Wadi Souf dialect (southeast of the country) is the only one who retains the feminine/masculine distinction in pluriel: هم/هن.

-"Entom"انتم is still present instead of "entuma" انتوما in some areas.

-Much rarer, "2nd person – Nominative Pronouns" at plurial can be "em" and not "u", ex: جيتم "jeitem" instead of "jeitu" جيتو.

- هي/هو/هم can be "hi/hu/hom" instead of "hiyya/howwa/huma", but even where we can found it, it's still rare.

- Westerns dialects (from Tiaret to Morroco s border) and Wadi Souf dialect (like Libyan) have a "3rd person – Possessive Pronoun" wich give "ah" and not "u"


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks, Zoghbi. Are all nominative pronouns other than انتم and the suffix ـتم the same as MSA then?


----------



## Zoghbi

No it's not, I don't saw this part.
I fill it with a C/C from the tunisian (remarkably all maghrebis dialect are quite uniform from this angle).

PS: I'm not sure to understand what إيّاك is doing here ?


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks for filling in the rest! I'm not sure I understand your question. The section of "Personal Pronouns" refers to ضمائر منفصلة النصب  (Wiktionary Page). If that is not your question, can you please clarify what you mean?


----------



## fdb

This is a laudable undertaking, but it has some fundamental problems.

First: As others have said, the is no such thing as “Egyptian” or “Syrian” or “Yemeni” dialect. Each country has lots of different dialects, differing from place to place, but also sociologically (urban vs rural vs bedouin).

Second: To record dialect forms correctly you need to use IPA (or something similar). Arabic script is fine for classical Arabic or modern written Arabic, but it does not record the nuances of spoken Arabic.

Third: The traditional way to present a paradigm in Arabic is 3rd person first, then 2nd person, then 1st person. I do not see why you want to do it differently.


----------



## Jamal31

Hi fdb,

I appreciate your input, but as I said earlier this is only a preliminary step aimed at getting the most prominent dialect. It's not a thorough chart covering all dialects under a national umbrella yet. As for your second point, I plan on adding that later on with the development of the chart, because like I said this is only the preliminary 'stage'. For your third point, I really don't think that's a significant issue. I'm aware that in Arabic the usual order is singular, dual and then plural, instead of in order of grammatical person, but I chose this way because 1) I considered maybe it would be easier to edit; and 2) this particular paradigm is designed for an English-speakers point of view. When I change it to all Arabic, I would just copy and paste the chart in the order that is normal in Arabic.


----------



## apricots

fdb said:


> This is a laudable undertaking, but it has some fundamental problems.
> 
> First: As others have said, the is no such thing as “Egyptian” or “Syrian” or “Yemeni” dialect. Each country has lots of different dialects, differing from place to place, but also sociologically (urban vs rural vs bedouin).
> 
> Second: To record dialect forms correctly you need to use IPA (or something similar). Arabic script is fine for classical Arabic or modern written Arabic, but it does not record the nuances of spoken Arabic.
> 
> Third: The traditional way to present a paradigm in Arabic is 3rd person first, then 2nd person, then 1st person. I do not see why you want to do it differently.



This post was a laudable undertaking, but it has some fundamental problems:

First: Yes, there are such things as Egyptian, Syrian, and Yemeni.

Second: IPA is useless to the average language learner. 

Third: This is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## elroy

To piggyback on apricots's post:

First: Of course there are regional differences within countries.  Does that mean we must never speak of Egyptian, Syrian, Yemeni, etc.?  Typically when we say Egyptian Arabic we mean features found in at least some parts of Egypt (typically large cities), which doesn't mean nothing else is used in Egypt or that those features aren't found in other countries.

Second: The Arabic script may not be 100% phonetically transparent, but scripts rarely are.  This doesn't mean nothing other than IPA and the like is useful.  Must we not use English spelling for English words because it's so phonetically opaque?  The Arabic alphabet does a pretty good job capturing _most_ of the phonetic detail of dialects.  (And even IPA isn't perfect, depending on what level of detail you're after.  That's why the list of IPA diacritics is ever-expanding.) 

Third: Yes, entirely irrelevant.


----------



## ًZolaz

Added morrocan elements  , very similar to tunisian


----------



## Jamal31

Thanks, Zolaz. Hopefully other people will also see the nominative pronouns section below and add that aspect of it.


----------

